# Which tools should you have in a workshop?



## Starfury (Jul 1, 2015)

I've decided to get into woodworking as a hobby; I'm spending too much time at the computer. I was wondering what people consider the "minimum" tools to have. Currently I have a (cheap) table saw that I'm building a sled for plus a finger joint jig, basic miter saw, router, skil saw, jig saw, a few sanders, drills, and a drill press. I have one Forster bit for the drill press when I installed hinges on some cabinets and have been debating on getting a set with some different sizes. I also have an inherited workbench that's 3' x 8' and a variety of clamps/squares and other general use tools. Is there anything I'm missing? I see videos of people with the really nice table saws…but don't have the $$ or space for one; also see joiners/planers/band saws and don't know if I really need one. I'm also considering a simple router table that can be clamped to saw horses so it's easy to store; routing small bits of wood is dangerous by hand.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

A good start from the tools you list. Depending on what you want to make you may be set for now. I think you would need a system to dimension boards to thickness. You can do it by hand with planes but it is time consuming with hand planes. When I started I was surprised how iffy and not flat big box store wood is including sanded four sides. I bought a lunchbox planer that I used with a sled to flatten one face of board and then planed the other face using the initially flattened face as a reference. Then I saved up for a jointer to flatten the first face and also to get a flat edge 90 degrees to the flattened face. But the planer and sled worked great for a year.

Enjoy your new addiction.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

maybe a decent set of basic hand tools?

I think I made up a set about a week ago….Basic First Tool Kit? Might give that a read through.

I have a few blogs, as well. You might check out the Dungeon Shop sometime…

Note: No corded planer, nor a jointer…I haven't the room. Tablesaw I had is in storage. I do have a decent router, and another in a router table. There is a drill press, a couple sanders, a grinder, and a lathe. Have two small bandsaws. And a washer and a dryer….all in a very cramped cellar…

Might have a few handplanes sitting around….


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh. I forgot. You need a shop dog. Not a cat. Shop cats are all psychopaths.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I resemble that remark…









Shop cat Sir Thomas….


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I would start by getting a couple books like Woodworkers Bible maybe.
They will give you a perspective on basic tools to get started.

Its difficult to say what you need without knowing what kind of projects you plan on.
You can do all ww'ing without power tools but you can't do it without hand tools imo. 
At the minimum you'll need a chisel set, some precision hand saws, and mallets.

Stream of thought thinking…...

1. Tools to prepare stock - thicknessing, jointing, cutting to length, ripping.
2. Tool for joinery - chisels, saws, block plane
3. Tools for assembly - clamps
4. Tools for finishing - scrapers, sanders, smoothing plane

The best advice I can give you is buy the best tools you can afford. You will quickly learn who are the Rolls Royces of the tool world. Trying to hone your skills with inferior tools is an exercise in frustration.

You will accumulate tools as you work on projects. A particular project might demand a certain tool to do it right, or make it easier. Then you make a decision whether you really need it or just want it and go from there.

There are videos and articles on a basic ww'ing tool kit.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

I like this article by Matthias Wandel [link] It will at least give you a point of orientation to start with.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

The first thing I would get - as far as chisels go, is the cheapest set of Harbor Freight chisels you can get. Then buy some DMT diamond plates in course, fine and extra fine grits.

These chisels will stay sharp for 10-15 minutes and take about that long to sharpen. The reason behind it - learning to sharpen chisels is fundamental. Screwing up some really nice chisels - and taking a long time to do it (because good chisels take a lot longer to sharpen) is expensive. The DMT plates will last a very long time and do not require flattening like oil and water stones do.

After you learn how to use and sharpen your new chisels, then go out and get the sets or sizes that you need in the good versions. You can always use these for the outdoor projects, something for the kids to learn on, etc…

Hand saws - flea markets are a great source of old saws. Some of these are of far better quality than you can buy new but may require cleaning up and sharpening.

With the exception of circular saw blades, router bits, drills, and Lie Nielsen tools - they all require sharpening when you buy them new. They may seem sharp and may look sharp, but they are not sharp. It is your job to make them that way, and they are much safer extremely sharp than dull out of the box.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Sounds like you have a good start.

If you're willing to buy more expensive (and limited variety) pre-surfaced wood, you can skip the jointer and planer for awhile.

A bandsaw is really nice to have and you will be surprised how much you use it…but you have a jigsaw which can do many (but certainly not all) of the same things.

From where you are now, most of the machinery is about "I want a…" instead of "I need a…"


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You have a nice start already but don't forget to get a basic set of good hand tools.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

It depends on what you are going to build but if you are going to make furniture, I would add a planer and jointer. I find that I am always making some piece that is slighly off whatever thickness I have. You can save the money on wood that is not S4S. As for the rest of the tools, just add them as you need them because you already have a good start.
Mike


----------



## Starfury (Jul 1, 2015)

I do have a basic set of tools; been in my house for 20 years and accumulate things as projects required. I've got wrench/socket/Allen sets, pile of screwdrivers (of which I use about 4 of them), hammers, etc. When we re-did the front room and I put Laminate flooring in, bought the cheap table saw to cut off/rip the boards for the wall. Bought a belt sander for some other project, and the list goes on. I'm going to try to build some basic storage boxes for the garage with finger joints; and then plan to try my hand at making a dice tower for gaming. I think finding good lumber locally may be difficult but never really shopped the local lumberyards stock.


----------



## PaulHWood (Mar 26, 2012)

Get Christopher Schwarz Book the Anarchist Tool box, good info on a variety of tools (mostly hand).

After you get fed up with the crap that Lowes overcharges for crap wood, you will want a jointer and planer.

And always buy clamps on sale


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> The first thing I would get - as far as chisels go, is the cheapest set of Harbor Freight chisels you can get. Then buy some DMT diamond plates in course, fine and extra fine grits.
> 
> These chisels will stay sharp for 10-15 minutes and take about that long to sharpen. The reason behind it - learning to sharpen chisels is fundamental. Screwing up some really nice chisels - and taking a long time to do it (because good chisels take a lot longer to sharpen) is expensive. The DMT plates will last a very long time and do not require flattening like oil and water stones do.


Although I do agree that sharpening is a crucial skill to develop, WADR, I have to disagree with the philosophy here. I did what you're recommending way back when and my ww'ing skill development suffered because of it.

Years ago, I started out in ww'ing with the cheapest tools I could find. Partly because I didn't know any better and partly because I didn't think my skill level warranted it. I had never heard of Lie Nielsen, Lee Valley or anybody. My chisels came from a flea market somewhere and I had on old 60's model Craftsman TS with an absolute horror for a fence. I thought a chisel was a chisel and a saw was a saw.

As for those HF chisels, even after he gets them sharpened (IF he can get the backs flat), he'll still have a chisel made of cheap steel that won't perform. Rehoning every 10 minutes because of crummy steel makes no sense to me.

I'm firmly convinced starting out with cheap, substandard tools is one of the worst mistakes a newbie ww'er can make. Doing this retards skill development, creates frustration, and makes the ww'ing experience a trial. How many guys have bought one of those cheap hand planes, gotten frustrated and ended up thinking there was something wrong with them, when it was the tool?

Lots of guys looks at their work and think they got no game, when all the time its the junky tools that are holding him back.

I'm not saying go straight to top with the likes of LN, but at least go to Woodcraft instead of Harbor Freight!!

You're not going to screw up a chisel they can always be reground if something goes amiss.

I recommend a honing guide for newbies.


----------



## Starfury (Jul 1, 2015)

I have 1 chisel that was my dad's and he let me have it when they moved out of state. It's a good one, keeps an edge well. I may opt for less expensive power tools to start…but know that cheap steel is cheap. I'd rather spend a few extra $$ on a good set than a cheap one I won't be happy with. Odds are as I get more into this/better I'll replace the lower end stuff with better quality; right now one of my issues is going to be finding quality lumber at a reasonable price.


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't forget a nice BFH. Sometimes it is the right tool for the job.


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

First, decide want you want to make.

Second, get the tools you need to make it.

A lot of people will decide "Oh, I want to get into woodworking" and go buy every tool/ tool set on the market. Only to have a workshop full of tools and only use half of them.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I always recommend that you select a project or two and then acquire the tools you need for that specific project and acquire tools as you go rather than up front. That way you will acquire only the tools you need for your type of projects and your methods of working. It looks to me like you have a fair kit of tools at this point, all you need to do is to start building and the needs for specific tools will present themselves soon enough.


----------



## Starfury (Jul 1, 2015)

That's pretty much what I've done over the years. As I've needed stuff I've bought the tools. The latest purchase was a router…I'm tired of not being able to make stuff look a bit nicer. The boxes I want to start with don't have to be super plain..even a simple rounded corner would work.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

> As for those HF chisels, even after he gets them sharpened (IF he can get the backs flat), he ll still have a chisel made of cheap steel that won t perform. Rehoning every 10 minutes because of crummy steel makes no sense to me.
> - rwe2156


Maybe not to you, but the idea isn't that bad, it actually does work. See the thing is HF chisels are decent enough O1 steel that they take a good edge, they just don't hold it for long. So as long as you sharpen often there isn't anything that will hold the skill development back. I can sharp pretty well freehand now because I used that set of HF chisels and did the same thing. I use better chisels now but the HF take a good edge.

Actually if you can find the chisel set Aldi sells those are apparently much better than the HF chisels but for about the same price.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

You've got plenty to get started. My advice is just jump into a few projects. You'll quickly learn what you need, what you want, and what you can do without. Acquire tools as the need for them arises and research them 1 at a time when you decide to purchase one and determine what the best value is for you. This sight is a great place to do that research but there are many other sites that have good advice to offer as well.

Don't get so bogged down in the preparation to begin your first project that you never get around to doing it. You can build many, many things with the tools you already have so start there. Focus on the techniques and learning to do things properly and you'll quickly be able to compile your "wants" and "needs" tool lists. I think you'll find that when you start to focus more on the work and less on the tools, your pleasure will increase dramatically. Of course you'll never stop thinking about either one entirely once you can stand back and admire that first finger-jointed storage box that you finish!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Don't get those orange power tools - they are a "use once and throw away" kind of tool. They are dangerous.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd definitely add a router to the arsenal….it's an amazingly versatile tool that can be a game changer. Get one that accepts 1/2" shank bits. Variable speed is useful for use in a router table. They start as low as ~ $50 for the HF model, a bit more for the new Craftsman models, and from there plenty of good choices pop up from PC, DW, Bosch, Milwaukee, Hitachi, Triton, Makita, etc, from around $100+. *Strategies For Choosing Router Bits*

A book or two is a great idea. I'm fond of the New Woodworker's Handbook by Tom Hintz…he's not only one of us, but he hits on shop layout, electric supply circuits, how to setup, use, and maintain the primary tools, as well as the usual intros to wood, joinery, projects, and finishing steps. Loads of color pics too. It's even good for a veteran to read. I also like Jim Tolpin's Table Saw Magic, and Kelly Mehler's Table Saw book.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

> As for those HF chisels, even after he gets them sharpened (IF he can get the backs flat), he ll still have a chisel made of cheap steel that won t perform. Rehoning every 10 minutes because of crummy steel makes no sense to me.
> - rwe2156
> 
> Maybe not to you, but the idea isn t that bad, it actually does work. See the thing is HF chisels are decent enough O1 steel that they take a good edge, they just don t hold it for long. So as long as you sharpen often there isn t anything that will hold the skill development back. I can sharp pretty well freehand now because I used that set of HF chisels and did the same thing. I use better chisels now but the HF take a good edge.
> ...


Narex chisels are pretty low cost and very good, a better starting point and value than HF IMO.
Also Ashley Iles.
A honing guide is also helpful.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

The idea here is that when you chip a HF chisel, you are not out much. Yes, their use is limited - but to learn the use, care and sharpening of chisels, the HF are great to learn. Go get a set of nice chisels and as soon as you chip one (and fix it), you will see what I mean. Then, when you have to chisel out a set screw on your deck, your HF chisel is the tool of choice - you have a chisel that if you chip it, your not pissed.

I have my nice set of chisels for making furniture and nice stuff, then I have the cheap and crap chisels that I take to my daughter's house, work on the deck, help a neighbor with a door, etc… These are the ones that get dropped, chipped, broken, and resharpen in a few minutes. If I lose one, its ok - If I lose one of my good chisels at $70 each, I am not happy. When you go to someplace else, there is a good chance that it will be lost - for a while. Why - because it is a once use item, then you sharpen it. I have had a few chisels actually returned, all chipped up. The comment was that it was just found in the back yard or something (when we used it on the front door). Either way - its all good. It is not something you are going to lose sleep over.

Then there is the other aspect - what sizes do you use? When you have a set of chisels that you sharpen a lot, they get shorter - if it is because you are wearing the blade down from just keeping it sharp - this is the size of the good chisel to buy first. Then you go from there.

Just my two cents -


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

The object is not to acquire a bunch of tools but to get the tools you need to build the things you want to build.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I realize that but the target when you start out is much different than one or two years later. There have been more than 2 or 3 tools that I used a lot when I started out and as things changed - requirements, quality, knowledge and skills - have either been sold or donated because I won't be using them further.

If everyone knew what tools they would need for the next 5 to 10 years, the tools companies would go out of business.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

What do you have for measuring tools?16' tape (look at the numbers before you buy not all are the same,some have hard to read numbers,wear your work glasses when checking),a marking gauge, buy or make,carpenters square,T square/drywall square is handy for sheet goods,speed square.
Make a 
skil saw straight edge guide (google) you'll want it to break down sheet goods.
table saw sled
Clamp rack plan for more than you have,you can never have to many.
Saw till (you need a Xcut,coping saw,flush trim saw,rip saw.better to have and not need then to need and not have.)
When you see a particle board furniture on the side of the road snatch it up!(why? tear it down and use the pieces to make jigs and sleds etc.Why buy a sheet when you can get it for free?)
)


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

What do you have for measuring tools?16' tape (look at the numbers before you buy not all are the same,some have hard to read numbers,wear your work glasses when checking),a marking gauge, buy or make,carpenters square,T square/drywall square is handy for sheet goods,speed square.
Make a 
skil saw straight edge guide (google) you'll want it to break down sheet goods.
table saw sled
Clamp rack plan for more than you have,you can never have to many.
Saw till (you need a Xcut,coping saw,flush trim saw,rip saw.better to have and not need then to need and not have.)
When you see a particle board furniture on the side of the road snatch it up!(why? tear it down and use the pieces to make jigs and sleds etc.Why buy a sheet when you can get it for free?)
A band saw is really nice to have,i use mine daily.(get a aftermarket blades in the widest your saw can take,and one about 1/4" 
Also get a decent TS blade in the 50+ teeth range.don't get the 100.00 blade for a cheap saw.

)


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

sorry can't figure out how to delete a double post


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Just buy all of them!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

> When you see a particle board furniture on the side of the road snatch it up!(why? tear it down and use the pieces to make jigs and sleds etc.Why buy a sheet when you can get it for free?)
> )
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Particle board furniture with drawers can also yield drawer pulls and drawer slides.


----------

